#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Αγγελίες >  > > >  >  > Εργασία >  > > >  >  > Ζήτηση: Ζητούνται Αρχιτέκτων, Πολιτικός και Τοπογράφος Μηχανικός

## gatler

Η Μελετητική – Κατασκευάστική Εταιρία Kotsifas Building Solutions αναζητά: Αρχιτέκτονα, Πολιτικό και Τοπογράφο Μηχανικό για πλήρη απασχόληση στη Νεάπολη Λακωνίας. Προσφέρεται ικανοποιητικός μισθός ανάλογα με τα προσόντα και κατοικία για διαμονή. Αποστολή βιογραφικού: kotsifasbs@gmail.com

----------

